# New Server - Updated Software - Problems Report Here Please



## David Bott

Hi All...

Ok, new server and new'ish' software. Please report issues you may run into with the new updates so we can look into it.

And no...That does not mean to ask for things or to tell me that another user is broken and needs to be fixed.

And it does not mean to complain about ads etc. 

Ok, now that I have taken the fun out of it...welcome to our new home.

And Special Thanks to Shabbir, who you all do not know, who helped with this process as well as fixed some things along the way.

*KNOWN CURRENT ISSUES:*

None Pending


----------



## Arcady

Looks great so far! Thanks for everything you do.


----------



## Arcady

Okay, I found a bug.

I went to use the link at the top of the forums: Quicklinks -> Mark forums read

Got this error:
"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid."

*NOW FIXED...DBott - 10:29AM ET*


----------



## David Bott

Missing two items in drop down...

Open Buddy List
My Profile


----------



## David Bott

Search Index is not currently updating. 

Need to make some changes to the new search engine.


----------



## waynomo

I'm using Tapatalk. The dates are appearing in this format. 2015/03/12.

*NOTE: I do not see a way to change this in settings. Will need to contact TapaTalk. (Maybe a app setting on your side?)*

*NOTE 2: I see the date just fine in my TapaTalk app. Where are you referring?*


----------



## Mike Lang

Don't ya love that new forum smell?


----------



## Mikeguy

Thanks for adding the new a "Thanks" button to posts-- it's nice to see something positive in life . . . .

One thing I noticed: when I click on the "Thanks" button, the system sometimes will show on a banner on the post that I gave the "Thanks"--other times, though, it doesn't show that. I haven't noticed any pattern to this. Simply FYI.

edit: Just tried the "Thanks" button again, and found that if the "Thanks" banner does not appear immediately, it will appear after a refresh of the page.


----------



## SullyND

I don't know if its placebo, or what, but she seems quicker... Thanks!

*NOTE: New Hardware. So yes, should be faster. DBott*


----------



## BiloxiGeek

Arcady said:


> Okay, I found a bug.
> 
> I went to use the link at the top of the forums: Quicklinks -> Mark forums read
> 
> Got this error:
> "Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid."


I got the same thing. Tried to send a message about it and got the same thing again. " You can find a bug, but you can't report it" ☺


----------



## morac

I notice that Tapatalk for iOS is sending push notifications. Likely a result of upgrading to vBulletin 3.8.5, but it's not letting me turn off notifications for subscribed forums. If I uncheck it, it rechecks itself. Actually I can't disable any of the individual items: forums, threads, quotes, etc. they all re-enable themselves. I can only turn off push entirely for this forums, so it's all or nothing.

Is it possible to update the Tapatalk plugin, assuming you didn't already as part of the upgrade?

*NOTE: I do not see a way to change this in settings. Will need to contact TapaTalk. (Maybe a app setting on your side?) Site is running the current version.*


----------



## David Bott

BiloxiGeek said:


> I got the same thing. Tried to send a message about it and got the same thing again. " You can find a bug, but you can't report it" ☺


Can you please advise what you mean by "Tried to send a message about it" ? Not sure what you are referring to.

Thanks.


----------



## morac

Not sure if you did something, but the push notification settings are now saving.


----------



## David Bott

morac said:


> I notice that Tapatalk for iOS is sending push notifications. Likely a result of upgrading to vBulletin 3.8.5, but it's not letting me turn off notifications for subscribed forums. If I uncheck it, it rechecks itself. Actually I can't disable any of the individual items: forums, threads, quotes, etc. they all re-enable themselves. I can only turn off push entirely for this forums, so it's all or nothing.
> 
> Is it possible to update the Tapatalk plugin, assuming you didn't already as part of the upgrade?


Hi...It is already updated to the release for this site software.


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> Hi...It is already updated to the release for this site software.


Thanks. Like I posted above, the push settings are now sticking. Not sure why they weren't earlier.

I'm not sure they are 100% working correctly though as I got a "replied to thread" notification (which I have turned off now) for your post instead of a "quoted you" one (which is turned on).


----------



## morac

Nope, Tapatalk push notification settings aren't working. I just got a push notification for a post in the Roamio forum, which is one of my subscribed forums, but I have notifications disabled for subscribed forums.

Even if I turn off push notifications for TiVo Community Forums, Tapatalk still keeps track of notifications which means every post here to a subscribed sub-forum and thread will appear as a notification in the app. That would make using Tapatalk's notification feature next to impossible. Not just for TiVo Community Forum, but all forums I read in Tapatalk.

Is there a way to fix that on your end?


----------



## jcondon

Really liking the upgrade so far. I like the addition of helpful post thing. Another board I frequent has had it (or thumbs up) for a long while. 

Even better I can see who is quoted on Tapatalk on Android.

I can thumbs up a post from Tapatalk but can't seem to remove the Useful post from Android. Not complaining though as the upgrade seems REALLY nice.


----------



## David Bott

morac said:


> Nope, Tapatalk push notification settings aren't working. I just got a push notification for a post in the Roamio forum, which is one of my subscribed forums, but I have notifications disabled for subscribed forums.
> 
> Even if I turn off push notifications for TiVo Community Forums, Tapatalk still keeps track of notifications which means every post here to a subscribed sub-forum and thread will appear as a notification in the app. That would make using Tapatalk's notification feature next to impossible. Not just for TiVo Community Forum, but all forums I read in Tapatalk.
> 
> Is there a way to fix that on your end?


Is this the same for all the sites you visit? I ask for you mentioned "Not just for TiVo Community Forum, but all forums I read in Tapatalk."

If it is the same...I don't think I can do anything on my end, it would have to be a TapaTalk change.


----------



## David Bott

jcondon said:


> Really liking the upgrade so far. I like the addition of helpful post thing. Another board I frequent has had it (or thumbs up) for a long while.
> 
> Even better I can see who is quoted on Tapatalk on Android.
> 
> I can thumbs up a post from Tapatalk but can't seem to remove the Useful post from Android. Not complaining though as the upgrade seems REALLY nice.


I am sorry, I am not sure what you mean by the above.


----------



## morac

No it's not. On other sites if I disable push notifications for subscribed threads and/or forums I don't receive push notifications from those. I do receive in app notifications, but not push ones.

Originally I couldn't even turn off notifications for forums and threads here, but then I could. It's just the settings aren't being honored. My guess is it's because vBulletin 3.8.5 is so old that it's not working correctly with the Tapatalk plugin. I don't know though. It would be a question to ask the Tapatalk developers.

For now I've unsubscribed from all the sub-forums as I was getting notifications for created threads at random. I mainly use subscribed forums as bookmarks anyway to jump to favorite forums.

The thread post push notifications on the other hand will be an issue.

Edit: here's an example of push notification though push is off for threads.


----------



## jcondon

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, I am not sure what you mean by the above.


I can give thanks to a post from Tapatalk on Android but can not delete the thumbs up.

So if I accidentally give thanks for a post on my phone I have to go back to the computer to delete/remove it.


----------



## David Bott

jcondon said:


> I can give thanks to a post from Tapatalk on Android but can not delete the thumbs up.
> 
> So if I accidentally give thanks for a post on my phone I have to go back to the computer to delete/remove it.


Thanks...Not sure that is actually a "bug". This version of the THANK feature is a hack that was put in and is not actually part of this version of software.


----------



## jcondon

David Bott said:


> Thanks...Not sure that is actually a "bug". This version of the THANK feature is a hack that was put in and is not actually part of this version of software.


Certainly not a big deal. I like that I can see who is quoted on Tapatalk now.


----------



## dswallow

There is no image for the "Thanks" button when selecting the Purple forum skin.


----------



## David Bott

dswallow said:


> There is no image for the "Thanks" button when selecting the Purple forum skin.


Bummer. I do not have one that matches. Let me see if I can at least add it in even if the wrong look.

*UPDATE: Image added. Does not look to bad in Purple...But looks out of place in Green.*

Thank you Doug.


----------



## dswallow

David Bott said:


> Bummer. I do not have one that matches. Let me see if I can at least add it in even if the wrong look.
> 
> *UPDATE: Image added. Does not look to bad in Purple...But looks out of place in Green.*
> 
> Thank you Doug.


When I get home tonight I'm sure I can make one for you that will match the other buttons, if someone else hasn't done so for you by then.


----------



## morac

I'm going to have to turn off push notifications completely for TCF as even after unsubscribing from sub-forums, I'm still get a push notification for every post to this thread.


----------



## David Bott

morac said:


> I'm going to have to turn off push notifications completely for TCF as even after unsubscribing from sub-forums, I'm still get a push notification for every post to this thread.


Which I think would make sense if you were subscribed to this thread.

tester98765 <--- For my search test. Disregard.


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> Which I think would make sense if you were subscribed to this thread.
> 
> tester98765 <--- For my search test. Disregard.


Well I turned off push notifications entirely for TCF in Tapatalk and I'm still getting them.

I don't want to have to turn off push for the whole app. Is there no fix on your end?


----------



## David Bott

If I had a fix...I surely would have done so. I sent a note to TapaTalk. I can not do anything as they make the plugin for the site which has to work with their app.


----------



## Fofer

Thanks for your work on this upgrade, David! Feels Snappier™ :up:

I do notice (what appears to be) missing options in the UserCP now?


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> If I had a fix...I surely would have done so. I sent a note to TapaTalk. I can not do anything as they make the plugin for the site which has to work with their app.


Do you control how Tapatalk links to this forum? I tried logging out of Tapatalk and deleting TCF from Tapatalk and I'm still getting push notifications for TCF along with a nice message saying I received a notification for an non-existent account.

If you can't fix issues with Tapatalk on your end, could you at least disable the plugin until the problems can be fixed?


----------



## David Bott

I have no idea how they do things. This is a plugin, not something I wrote. Funny thing is, I am not getting any of those notices to each post in this thread on my phone. (Running Android with current version of TapaTalk.)

At this time I have turned OFF the option for the forum to use push services for TapaTalk. That is the only control I have in the plug in for it (All or none). 

Yet, again, I was not having any issue and we have not heard thus far of anyone else saying anything. (Not that they are not getting push notices...but I would think if they are being flooded with them, they would have said something.)


----------



## David Bott

Fofer said:


> Thanks for your work on this upgrade, David! Feels Snappier :up:
> 
> I do notice (what appears to be) missing options in the UserCP now?


Yes, these are plugin hacks that require us to fix each template to work with the new version. It is on the list.


----------



## David Bott

In regards to the TapaTalk Push issue...TapaTalk says...

"Hi David, this is not a plugin problem, the problem is in our serverside or app (still investigating, but im sure the problem is not in the plugin). I will talk with Shanghai app and serverside team to get this solved asap."


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> I have no idea how they do things. This is a plugin, not something I wrote. Funny thing is, I am not getting any of those notices to each post in this thread on my phone. (Running Android with current version of TapaTalk.)
> 
> At this time I have turned OFF the option for the forum to use push services for TapaTalk. That is the only control I have in the plug in for it (All or none).
> 
> Yet, again, I was not having any issue and we have not heard thus far of anyone else saying anything. (Not that they are not getting push notices...but I would think if they are being flooded with them, they would have said something.)


Thanks for trying, but I don't think the setting you changed did anything as I got another push notification for a different thread 11 minutes after you posted.

I know the iOS and Android apps work differently since push notifications didn't work at all under vBulletin 3.8.3, but they did for Android.

You might as well turn the option you changed back on, since it made no difference for me and might affect others.


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> In regards to the TapaTalk Push issue...TapaTalk says...
> 
> "Hi David, this is not a plugin problem, the problem is in our serverside or app (still investigating, but im sure the problem is not in the plugin). I will talk with Shanghai app and serverside team to get this solved asap."


Thanks. I've tried contacting Tapatalk as well, but it looks like you had better luck.

Thanks again. For now I'll just disable push for the entire app.


----------



## BiloxiGeek

David Bott said:


> Can you please advise what you mean by "Tried to send a message about it" ? Not sure what you are referring to.
> 
> Thanks.


When I got the the message it gave me a link to report the issue to the admin, that gave me a page to send a message, I think it was a private message compose type of page. Typed in what I had been doing, clicked send, and got the same error.

Using "Quicklinks" -> "Mark forums read" seems to be working now.


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> At this time I have turned OFF the option for the forum to use push services for TapaTalk. That is the only control I have in the plug in for it (All or none).


You can turn this back on as I'm pretty sure it's a Tapatalk app or server problem.

On a side note, it sounds like that does control push notifications, so I'm not sure why they are still sent off with it off, but you should probably change it back to ON so push notifications don't stop working in the future for others for "unknown reasons".

It does look like what is pushed is configurable though. If it's a separate option from thread subscriptions, you might want to turn off pushing forum subscriptions just lower your server load.

https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/too-many-notifications-server-slowing.21211/


----------



## David Bott

Sorry to say it is not a separate option. It is all or none on the site server side.


----------



## morac

Oh well. I did some uninstalling and reinstalling and now I'm not getting push notifications from here on my iPad, but I'm still getting them on my iPhone. That's some progress. I'm in touch with the Tapatalk people.


----------



## dswallow




----------



## dswallow




----------



## morac

I (accidentally) tracked the problem of the push notifications down to a problem with the iOS Tapatalk app version 3.5 or 3.6 and higher.

The problem appears to be that changing the push notification settings in the app doesn't actually change them on Tapatalk's servers.

Installing version 3.2.1 (which I had saved) and changing the push notifications settings in that version and then upgrading to 3.6 fixed the problem I had with the push notifications coming from here. 

Sorry to bother you about what turned out to be a Tapatalk bug.


----------



## David Bott

morac said:


> I (accidentally) tracked the problem of the push notifications down to a problem with the iOS Tapatalk app version 3.5 or 3.6 and higher.
> 
> The problem appears to be that changing the push notification settings in the app doesn't actually change them on Tapatalk's servers.
> 
> Installing version 3.2.1 (which I had saved) and changing the push notifications settings in that version and then upgrading to 3.6 fixed the problem I had with the push notifications coming from here.
> 
> Sorry to bother you about what turned out to be a Tapatalk bug.


Found out you were using a BETA version all this time when I got into it with TapaTalk. I spent a lot of time on this issue today. If I had known you were running beta software, I would not have done so. (I mean a lot of time.)


----------



## kdmorse

I don't know what this is (bug or feature), but it's odd looking, and I've never seen it before:


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> Found out you were using a BETA version all this time when I got into it with TapaTalk. I spent a lot of time on this issue today. If I had known you were running beta software, I would not have done so. (I mean a lot of time.)


I am sorry you had to spend so much time on this, but in my defense the problem first manifested after the TCF upgrade and appeared to only affect TCF so that was why I thought it was TCF related.

I had reverted back to the App Store release version (3.6) early on while troubleshooting this problem and was still seeing the problem, so I was only using the beta version (3.7) very early on. Since the problem affected the release version as well, I determined it wasn't a beta version specific problem.

The only way I could fix it on my end was to revert back to a several revisions old version (3.2.1) which I just happened to have saved. Then and only then could I successfully disable push notifications for TCF. Using the release (3.6) version did not fix the problem. I explained that in my messages to Tapatalk.

Truth be told I spent at least 5 hours troubleshooting this myself before I determined that the problem is on Tapatalk's end as the push settings in their release app don't appear to actually control the push settings on their server. I would never have expected that considering things have been "working" for a long time since I haven't changed those settings in months; until the TCF server upgrade enabled push control for TCF.

Edit:

Here's someone who was only using the release version who has the same problem. 

Edit 2: I was just emailed that the problem has been fixed. I'm assuming there was some kind of server side change.


----------



## David Bott

I see your point. TFC must be the only site you use with TapaTalk as it was a TapaTalk wide issue...not just TCF.


----------



## David Bott

kdmorse said:


> I don't know what this is (bug or feature), but it's odd looking, and I've never seen it before:


Ah. It was looking for an image of a TAG. Seeing the image was not on the server, it showed the text of the tag words used.

Fixed.

Thanks


----------



## morac

David Bott said:


> I see your point. TFC must be the only site you use with TapaTalk as it was a TapaTalk wide issue...not just TCF.


I use other sites with TCF, but the problem was that changes to the push notifications settings weren't taking effect. Prior to the TCF vBulletin upgrade, Tapatalk for iOS didn't show TCF as supporting push notifications so TCF didn't show up in the settings. After the upgrade, I tried to change the settings, but they weren't taking effect, despite appearing to update.

The reason other forums didn't appear to be affected is that I changed all their push notification settings ages ago so they were already set correctly and the problem just started relatively recently.

Basically it was bad timing with a problem on Tapatalk's end that was exposed by the upgrade to TCF. I was told this is supposed to be fixed now, though I'm hesitant to make any changes on my end as things are working well for me now.

Again, I'm sorry you wasted time trying to track down the problem.


----------



## Jon J

Today every HH page is taking between 20 and 30 seconds to load. Can it be from script bloat coming from additional ads? Will joining the Club make it faster?


----------



## David Bott

Jon J said:


> Today every HH page is taking between 20 and 30 seconds to load. Can it be from script bloat coming from additional ads? Will joining the Club make it faster?


Sorry, just tried it the are on like 15 pages...no delays and I see all ads. My guess, your route to the site is having issues somewhere along the way.


----------



## BrettStah

Things seem very peppy for me too...


----------



## Alfer

Things overall seem about the same as before the update, meaning pretty fast overall. But today I used the "quick reply" and both times they were quite slow to post when I hit submit.


----------



## David Bott

Alfer said:


> Things overall seem about the same as before the update, meaning pretty fast overall. But today I used the "quick reply" and both times they were quite slow to post when I hit submit.


That can be because of large searching being done. It will lock the 'post' table until it completes the search. I am trying to get a search engine call Sphinx running which will solve the 'post' table.


----------



## Jon J

> Sorry, just tried it the are on like 15 pages...no delays and I see all ads.


Thanks for checking.

I found a way to block ads and it is speedier.


----------



## David Bott

Jon J said:


> Thanks for checking.
> 
> I found a way to block ads and it is speedier.


See, paying for a club membership not only helps to support the site, but also gets rid of most of the ads for you.

....Oh wait. That is not what you did.


----------



## dswallow

David Bott said:


> See, paying for a club membership not only helps to support the site, but also gets rid of most of the ads for you.
> 
> ....Oh wait. That is not what you did.


Maybe you can change the way messages are displayed for non TC Club members, like this:

http://teletype.rocks/


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> Thanks for your work on this upgrade, David! Feels Snappier™ :up:
> 
> I do notice (what appears to be) missing options in the UserCP now?


Related, I believe:

"Edit Profile" (to edit email, password, custom user title, etc.) is missing. Here's the link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## David Bott

Hi...Yes, mentioned in the first post as a known issue. There are a lot of templates that need to be manually edited based on past "fixes", hacks, and plugins. (101 of them to be exact.)


----------



## Fofer

Wow. Didn't realize there were that many. Thanks for all the time and attention, David. The forum's running very well for me, feels faster and more responsive than ever before.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, the User CP area should be OK now. (A little different order, but ok.)


----------



## Fofer

Looks great, David. Thanks!

I'm not seeing the "Ignored Threads" section though? This link still works, it's just no longer showing in the UserCP sidebar.

I appreciate the improvements. I just renewed my TC Club Membership for 2 years


----------



## Alfer

David Bott said:


> Ok, the User CP area should be OK now. (A little different order, but ok.)


So did you do away with the "Review/edit Ignored Threads" feature? I went to see if I could perm delete some ancient ignored threads and the link to review a users ignored threads appears to be gone now.


----------



## Alfer

Had about a 15 second delay again when I tried to post a comment via the "Quick Response" box today.


----------



## David Bott

Alfer said:


> So did you do away with the "Review/edit Ignored Threads" feature? I went to see if I could perm delete some ancient ignored threads and the link to review a users ignored threads appears to be gone now.


Is that not the EDIT IGNOR LIST that I see in the list?










http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## David Bott

Alfer said:


> Had about a 15 second delay again when I tried to post a comment via the "Quick Response" box today.


Already talked about as to why. This surely is no different than in the past as it works 100% the same as it did before. Maybe you are just unlucky in timing or we have more people searching the site based on more traffic.


----------



## Alfer

David Bott said:


> Is that not the EDIT INGNOR LIST?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=ignorelist


No.

You and I discussed it here and you said it would most, likely be fixed or updated with the new software.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=526083


----------



## Fofer

As I posted just above:



Fofer said:


> I'm not seeing the "Ignored Threads" section though? This link still works, it's just no longer showing in the UserCP sidebar.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=ignoredthreadslist


----------



## David Bott

Alfer said:


> No.
> 
> You and I discussed it here and you said it would most, likely be fixed or updated with the new software.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=526083


Sorry...I thought you were looking for it. So I pointed you to it.

By chance, seeing we are on the new server, have you now tried to do it again? Did you receive the error? (If so, please post the current error.)

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

David,

You pointed him to the IGNORED USER list. He is looking for the IGNORED THREAD list.

The link for "Ignored Threads" no longer appears in the UserCP sidebar, even though the link I am pasting here still works. It just needs to be added back to the UserCP sidebar, that's all.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/profile.php?do=ignoredthreadslist


----------



## David Bott

Doah! I was totally reading/thinking the wrong thing. It is not part of the main part of the site and will need to be hacked in.

Thank you Fofer. Sorry Alfer.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, I added it under the Subscribed Threads area.

Alfer...Can you please try to see if you can get in without the error. The issue is I think you will still want me to see if I can manually dump them all from the database as it seems you need to remove them one at a time.


----------



## Alfer

I clicked on the link (thanks BTW) and it just took me to a blank white page. I'm using newest FFA. 

Even when I clicked Fofers link it did the same thing.


----------



## Fofer

Working fine for me. Sounds like you've ignored too many threads? 

I'm pretty sure the "Ignore Thread" feature is meant for folks who want to ignore a few threads here and there that they don't want to see and that may be annoying them (as opposed to each and every one.)


----------



## Alfer

Hence the reason why I want to clean things out after 10 years of compiling threads I had no interest in. 

David and I discussed this a while back and he had hoped the new system would allow for a clean out. Once I can clean those out, things will be fine. It's just I have no tool in place to do so at this time.


----------



## David Bott

Alfer said:


> Hence the reason why I want to clean things out after 10 years of compiling threads I had no interest in.
> 
> David and I discussed this a while back and he had hoped the new system would allow for a clean out. Once I can clean those out, things will be fine. It's just I have no tool in place to do so at this time.


Hi...As soon as I can find some time, I will see if I can find a way to dump them all. I have no idea at this point how they are even stored.


----------



## Alfer

Many thanks David. Again, not a huge deal or rush. I figured it was time to clean house just like you all.


----------



## David Bott

Alfer said:


> Many thanks David. Again, not a huge deal or rush. I figured it was time to clean house just like you all.


Done. (At least I hope.)


----------



## Alfer

David Bott said:


> Done. (At least I hope.)


Awesome sauce! It worked!

Many thanks again.


----------



## Royster

Tried to do a search tonight and received an error.



> vBulletin Message
> connection to localhost:9312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## Mike Lang

Royster said:


> Tried to do a search tonight and received an error.


The search function is being tweaked right now.


----------



## AnthonyG

Sorry everyone, im doing some server upgrades as well as fixing the search as you have seen.

You may see a few more blips, not expecting anymore, but im optimizing the rest of the server programs for performance & speed.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks Anthony. 

To all...Anthony is a hired gun to finish the server mods.

New tweaks and search are outstanding. Try search and check out how fast it returns results. And now, it does not lock up the post table thus making for delays in posting once in awhile. After you do a search, on the upper right area it will tell you how long the search actually took. Last one I tried it was .02 seconds.

Also check out the results of loading this thread page...

Page generated in 0.03804898 seconds (62.29% PHP - 37.71% MySQL) with 21 queries 5,429.86KB Used | Current Server Load 0.33 : 0.28 : 0.22 | Uncached Templates: None


----------



## BrettStah

Searching via tapatalk and forum runner aren't working for me. Tapatalk tells me to wait 5 seconds between searches (no matter how long I wait), and forum runner generates a parsing error...


----------



## David Bott

Note sent to TapaTalk. Will need to dig into ForumRunner as I know they really do not support the older software now so it may end up going away.


----------



## David Bott

BrettStah said:


> Searching via tapatalk and forum runner aren't working for me. Tapatalk tells me to wait 5 seconds between searches (no matter how long I wait), and forum runner generates a parsing error...


Can you kindly check ForumRunner when you can. We think we patched it.

Still waiting on TapaTalk.


----------



## AnthonyG

I can make either one work right now, i did a combination of code to try & fix them both, currently Tapatalk is fixed & tested, if Brett says forumrunner works right now, then my half ass coding worked.

If not, you made need an actual coder instead of me to fix the combo code fix.


----------



## Fofer

I just tried a search with ForumRunner (which, despite being unsupported, I still vastly prefer over Tapatalk) and unfortunately got the same "parsing error" that BrettStah mentioned above.

I don't do searches often on mobile though, so it's not a huge deal (at least not to me.)

We all do very much appreciate the work you're putting into this, David and AnthonyG!


----------



## jilter

Just now, getting database error when I use Advanced Search. Using my PC, not an app.


----------



## Fofer

One minor (?) thing:

When I do a search via this pull-down menu ("Find More Posts by...")










... the search works, and it's quick up however the top of the page shows errors like this:



> Warning: in_array() expects parameter 2 to be array, null given in [path]/search_sphinx.php on line 123





> Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838


----------



## jilter

Was getting the errors Fofer has posted above, those have disappeared, but something is amiss as a search is not returning posts I know are there (when searching on a user name, for example.)


----------



## Fofer

I'm still seeing the errors (using Safari on a MacBook Pro) but I scroll down, and then see all the search results.


----------



## BrettStah

David Bott said:


> Can you kindly check ForumRunner when you can. We think we patched it.
> 
> Still waiting on TapaTalk.


Same error with ForumRunner. Tapatalk search now works though.


----------



## logic88

Not sure if this is related to the update but more than half the time, I'm getting an error when I try to post.

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /tivo-vb/newreply.php on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."


----------



## AnthonyG

BrettStah said:


> Same error with ForumRunner. Tapatalk search now works though.


Read my previous post, i explained it there, working on a solution to both working.



logic88 said:


> Not sure if this is related to the update but more than half the time, I'm getting an error when I try to post.
> 
> "Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /tivo-vb/newreply.php on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request."


You would have to provide more detail, what browser, phone or pc etc, cant trouble shoot, as its not reproducible on my phone or pc



Fofer said:


> I'm still seeing the errors (using Safari on a MacBook Pro) but I scroll down, and then see all the search results.


The error msgs in the header are because of debugging, just ignore them for today, ill disable error reporting later.



jilter said:


> Was getting the errors Fofer has posted above, those have disappeared, but something is amiss as a search is not returning posts I know are there (when searching on a user name, for example.)


You would have to provide details, we cant trouble shoot without them, keywords etc

Thanks


----------



## logic88

AnthonyG said:


> You would have to provide details, we cant trouble shoot without them, keywords etc


Huh. I would have thought that error would have generated an entry in the error log.

Anyway, I saw this issue last night (~2AM PST) on Firefox 36 on a Win 8.1 PC. And again just earlier on Safari 7.1.4 on a OSX 10.9.5 Mac.

Was trying to post to this HH thread both times.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454560

I actually didn't expect my reply to this thread to work but it did so perhaps it's only limited to certain threads?


----------



## AnthonyG

Of course it produce a log entry, but asking you for a few details about your post, would be much easier.

As far as the response that you quoted from me, that wasnt the reply to your question, that was an answer to someone elses post.

Edit to add:
I just made a test post in the link you posted without issue.


----------



## logic88

Yeah, the last two times I tried to post, I didn't get the error.

So I guess it's probably a transitory issue. I'll report if I see it again.

Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyG

It could of been while i was making changes to the server software & there was quite a few through out the night.

Thanks


----------



## Fofer

Thanks AnthonyG!


----------



## AnthonyG

ur welcome fofer


----------



## dswallow

6 posts on this very page from AnthonyG and his post count just shows 2.

Forum bug or feature?


----------



## Fofer

Feature, I'm betting. Posts in here don't add to post count. Same with Fun House, I believe.


----------



## BrettStah

AnthonyG, in case it helps, in Forum Runner if I click on a user's avatar, and then click on either Show All Threads Started By This User or Show All Posts By This User, those work fine - no errors, and I get the search results quickly.


----------



## morac

Did a find all posts from user and even though it worked, I got a bunch of the same error over and over again at the top of the search results. There were also two other errors on the previous page, but they went by too quickly for me to see.

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838

Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838


----------



## eddyj

Anyone get errors posting from Forum Runner? I got a duplicate post error last night, and then this post got stuck on the white "Sending..." screen, even after it got posted (I am editing it from the computer).


----------



## David Bott

eddyj said:


> Anyone get errors posting from Forum Runner? I got a duplicate post error last night, and then this post got stuck on the white "Sending..." screen, even after it got posted (I am editing it from the computer).


Looks like we may have to remove ForumRunner as it just has issues and is no longer supported for this version.


----------



## jilter

Seriously?

I am using Forum Runner to post this, and it seems to work fine. That would be very unfortunate for me.


----------



## Fofer

Oh no. ForumRunner has its quirks (as does Tapatalk) but I still *vastly* prefer it -- and happily use it daily with 5 other forums, 4 of which are still on vBulletin 3.6 or 3.8.

I can understand not supporting or fielding tech support issues about it -- but please don't remove it entirely. That would be very, very unfortunate


----------



## BrettStah

Yeah, I'd prefer Forum Runner with the current "quirks" over no Forum Runner at all. Please don't remove it...


----------



## David Bott

As you can see above, it all comes back to "you have an issue" when apps do not work the same for all people. Yet it becomes the sitea issue.  All we can do is be sure we are running the most current plug in. And we are. The issue, they no longer update it as ForumRunner is owned by the same people that own Vb and they want you to upgrade to a current version of Vb and this spend $149 just to upgrade.


----------



## Ozzie72

Looks like there are some issues preventing posting. I've just now been able to make posts, but for a while I couldn't get anything to post. Here's what I saved from my attempted post earlier to this forum:



> For some reason I can't post in Happy Hour or Now Playing -- new posts or quote replies. I'm using Chrome 41.0.2272.101 m on an Asus laptop (Win8.1 64-bit) When I click "Submit Reply," the browser clocks for a while, and then I get an error message:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The TiVo Community database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> Open the www.tivocommunity.com home page, then try to open another page.
> Click the Back button to try another link.
> The www.tivocommunity.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Note that I can "Preview Post" just fine. I get the same error in both Chrome and IE (11.0.9600.17690)


I can now post in both forums, as well as here.


----------



## eddyj

A flakey Forum Runner is still better than Tapatalk, IMO.

And I just got the same type of messages posting from the web interface, so it is not a FR issue, I don't think.


----------



## AnthonyG

morac said:


> Did a find all posts from user and even though it worked, I got a bunch of the same error over and over again at the top of the search results. There were also two other errors on the previous page, but they went by too quickly for me to see.
> 
> Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838
> 
> Warning: strpos(): Empty needle in [path]/includes/functions_search.php on line 838


These should be gone, i disabled error display.



BrettStah said:


> AnthonyG, in case it helps, in Forum Runner if I click on a user's avatar, and then click on either Show All Threads Started By This User or Show All Posts By This User, those work fine - no errors, and I get the search results quickly.


Im still working on getting the search to work in tapa & FR at the same time.


----------



## Fofer




----------



## AnthonyG

Damn it Fofer, i thought i was on facebook for a minute....


----------



## David Bott

AnthonyG said:


> Damn it Fofer, i thought i was on facebook for a minute....


Ok, that was funny.


----------



## Arcady

WHen I use the quick reply box, it hangs for about 10 seconds, then takes me to another posting page with this warning:

"This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds."

However, even though it wants me to submit the post again, it has actually already posted to the thread.


----------



## Arcady

When I use the quick reply box, it hangs for about 10 seconds, then takes me to another posting page with this warning:

"This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds."

However, even though it wants me to submit the post again, it has actually already posted to the thread.


----------



## Fofer

...and then does it actually post a duplicate, I wonder?


----------



## Arcady

Nope, that's another bug it seems. I went to edit the first post where I wrote "WHen" and changed it to "When" and it re-posted rather than editing.


----------



## morac

For some reason threads are frequently taking a long time to load in Tapatalk. It's not consistent though. It started sometime within the last few hours.

Edit: it's also frequently taking a good 10 seconds to edit or post new posts.


----------



## AnthonyG

Unfortunately due to an installed hack that runs on the site "similar threads", the default search index that was removed had to be rebuilt, as that hack will not produce results with the search tables populated, so it will run a bit slow until thats done, which shouldnt be much longer.


----------



## AnthonyG

If you get a slow response while trying to post/edit etc, do NOT keep clicking, just let it be, it will complete on its own.


----------



## sushikitten

I'm seeing some oddities using Forum Runner over the past day or so that I've never had before, so I'm wondering if it's due to the server upgrades. (I'm in the car so can't test on a laptop.) 

Randomly (meaning it doesn't happen to every thread) a post won't load, but if you exit and try again it will work. Also, sometimes "next page" won't work.


----------



## sushikitten

I forgot to mention--I'm using Forum Runner on other forums and am not seeing the same behavior.


----------



## Robin

David Bott said:


> Looks like we may have to remove ForumRunner as it just has issues and is no longer supported for this version.


Oy. 

I hope it doesn't come to that. I've been trying Tapatalk since it supports spoiler tags, unlike forum runner, and I like fr much better.


----------



## Fofer

Robin said:


> Oy.
> 
> I hope it doesn't come to that. I've been trying Tapatalk since it supports spoiler tags, unlike forum runner *[on Android] *and I like fr much better.


FYP. Spoiler tags work fine in ForumRunner on iOS, FWIW.



Spoiler



testing 1 2 3


----------



## David Bott

Robin said:


> Oy.
> 
> I hope it doesn't come to that. I've been trying Tapatalk since it supports spoiler tags, unlike forum runner, and I like fr much better.


As mentioned in another thread...I will not be removing it but I can not say it will work either. I have the latest plugin installed on the site that is made for this version of the site software. That is really all I can do seeing we do not write the software and that they no longer support it.


----------



## 2004raptor

Not a "problem" but when you start a new thread and enter a title, then click down below to put the body of the post it used to pop up similar threads. I guess it was based on keywords in the title. 
Was that a feature or hack, etc??? Just wondering if it's coming back?


----------



## Robin

David Bott said:


> As mentioned in another thread...I will not be removing it but I can not say it will work either. I have the latest plugin installed on the site that is made for this version of the site software. That is really all I can do seeing we do not write the software and that they no longer support it.


Thanks for that. :up:

I may not be able to see spoilers but I also haven't seen any of the recent problems the iOS folks are reporting. It behaves exactly as before the upgrade.


----------



## jilter

2004raptor said:


> not a "problem" but when you start a new thread and enter a title, then click down below to put the body of the post it used to pop up similar threads. I guess it was based on keywords in the title.
> Was that a feature or hack, etc??? Just wondering if it's coming back?


+1
one of my most used features of the forum, hope it comes back.


----------



## David Bott

2004raptor said:


> Not a "problem" but when you start a new thread and enter a title, then click down below to put the body of the post it used to pop up similar threads. I guess it was based on keywords in the title.
> Was that a feature or hack, etc??? Just wondering if it's coming back?





jilter said:


> +1
> one of my most used features of the forum, hope it comes back.


I am sorry to say not at this time.  The use of the new search engine makes it so it can not access the needed indexes to do a search for the threads that may be similar.

In order for that to come back requires code to be rewritten to be able to use the new Sphinx search system. Search was the reason for the slowdowns before as it would lock up the very large 'post' table while the search was running. That table holds all the posts.


----------



## Alfer

Using "Quick Respond" box still takes at least 10-15 seconds to post your reply after you hit submit. If you just use the other "Post reply" method, it works perfectly. 

Doesn't matter if it's day, night, busy time of day/night or slow time. Still takes a long pause to get post to take.

Other than that, TCF seems to run quite smoothly overall (for me at least). No other hiccups.


----------



## Fofer

Testing.


----------



## Fofer

^ Submitting via "Quick Reply" working super speedily over here. Instantaneous, really. 

I'm a paying TC Club Member though. Perhaps that allows me to bypass whatever ad engine is slowing non-paying users down?


----------



## eddyj

Test reply - non member.

edit: that was pretty instant, using Quick Reply


----------



## David Bott

Test quick reply...

.......Page generated in 0.09101701 seconds (80.37% PHP - 19.63% MySQL)


----------



## BrettStah

test 1234

(just about instant for me too...)


----------



## Mike Lang

Quick...Page generated in 0.10756803 seconds


----------



## BrettStah

Would the speed of "Quick Reply" somehow be affected by the number of members who have you ignored? Doesn't seem like it should affect that to me, but I've seen stranger things...


----------



## Alfer

Testing speed.


Posting in this thread took a fraction of a second.


----------



## Alfer

Went to HH and posted in the dinner thread and took about 5 or so seconds to register the post.

note: This post took fraction of a second as well. Only see slowdown in HH and TV forums. Only ones I use.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I have seen the "Database has encountered an error" page a couple times today, mainly over the last hour. 

One time I got it Is when I was trying to view Happy Hour. 

When I refresh, everything continues along normal.


----------



## David Bott

Quick reply posting issue seems to be on large threads. No idea why it would be only with Quick Reply and not in the Standard Reply and it really bugs me.

I hate trying to find answers to old code as to why this or that happens now when it did not before. Even more so when making a post should be the same with either reply method. 

I am really considering moving to a current up to date, web 4.0, forum software that. This all really sucks and the $ are adding up.


----------



## David Bott

LoREvanescence said:


> I have seen the "Database has encountered an error" page a couple times today, mainly over the last hour.
> 
> One time I got it Is when I was trying to view Happy Hour.
> 
> When I refresh, everything continues along normal.


Hi...Yes...Sorry about that. We were testing something and needed to stop and start the MySQL server.


----------



## LoREvanescence

David Bott said:


> Quick reply posting issue seems to be on large threads. No idea why it would be only with Quick Reply and not in the Standard Reply and it really bugs me.
> 
> I hate trying to find answers to old code as to why this or that happens now when it did not before. Even more so when making a post should be the same with either reply method.
> 
> I am really considering moving to a current up to date, web 4.0, forum software that. This all really sucks and the $ are adding up.


I would honestly consider converting over to Invision Power Board if you are considering upgrading to VB 4.0. Invasion is getting ready to release their version 4 of their community suite and it's based off of complete responsive web design, comes with it's own app for viewing on mobile and has built in spam protection.

It is also not as cluttered as VB 4.0 and a much better design as seen on their community support forums: http://community.invisionpower.com

I have been very happy with them, and they do custom works requests too so if you need any modification made they can make it for you. Also modifications are installed as plug-ins when made correctly, so upgrading versions doesn't really effect them at all unless it's a major change like 3x to 4x.


----------



## Mike Lang

Have you heard of IPB David?


----------



## dswallow

David Bott said:


> I am really considering moving to a current up to date, web 4.0, forum software that. This all really sucks and the $ are adding up.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## dswallow

Were there any modern forum packages you already had in mind?

I was just starting to browse around and surprised myself how I found this weird-at-first one rather nice in practice:

https://nodebb.org/


----------



## David Bott

I run IP.Board on http://DBSTalk.com and have tried to test RC5 of the V4 of their software. However, I based on bugs, I have not even been able to convert a test. Hours and hours and hours spent on it.

I am really looking at https://xenforo.com/ as that seem were most of the heavy hitters have gone. It was started by past Vb coders they left when Internet Brands bought the company.


----------



## Adam1115

David Bott said:


> Quick reply posting issue seems to be on large threads. No idea why it would be only with Quick Reply and not in the Standard Reply and it really bugs me.
> 
> I hate trying to find answers to old code as to why this or that happens now when it did not before. Even more so when making a post should be the same with either reply method.
> 
> I am really considering moving to a current up to date, web 4.0, forum software that. This all really sucks and the $ are adding up.


I like the idea... also like the idea of TCF utilizing Hank as a resource.

Could we do a go fund me type deal to help generate some funds?


----------



## LoREvanescence

David Bott said:


> I run IP.Board on http://DBSTalk.com and have tried to test RC5 of the V4 of their software. However, I based on bugs, I have not even been able to convert a test. Hours and hours and hours spent on it.
> 
> I am really looking at https://xenforo.com/ as that seem were most of the heavy hitters have gone. It was started by past Vb coders they left when Internet Brands bought the company.


I would wait until the final version comes out and run tests again before ruling it out entirely. I believe invasion even offers services to do the conversion for you should you find you can't get it to work your self. And as with DBSTalk, an upgrade failing would be supported by a regular support ticket. No services needed. I have always loved their support. One of the reasons why I have been a customer of theirs for a long time. If something breaks, their support team usually has if fixed in minutes if it's a mission critical failure, and all help support requests are answered within a day if it's not mission critical.

Xenforo looks interesting, I never heard of it before. It reminds me of a cross between phpbb and VB when looking at their community forums.


----------



## dthmj

David Bott said:


> I run IP.Board on http://DBSTalk.com and have tried to test RC5 of the V4 of their software. However, I based on bugs, I have not even been able to convert a test. Hours and hours and hours spent on it.
> 
> I am really looking at https://xenforo.com/ as that seem were most of the heavy hitters have gone. It was started by past Vb coders they left when Internet Brands bought the company.


I use a xenforo board (as a user, not admin) and I like it just fine, except the company has limited our avatars. I think that is a company decision, and not a limitation of the software. It has a really nice "like" option that is not obtrusive at all.

It also has some social media hooks in it where you can display tweets and facebook posts on the home page.

And it seems like users have a great deal of flexibility in their preferences.


----------



## Fofer

How do these suggested vBulletin alternatives work (if at all) with mobile clients like ForumRunner and/or Tapatalk?


----------



## dthmj

Fofer said:


> How do these suggested vBulletin alternatives work (if at all) with mobile clients like ForumRunner and/or Tapatalk?


Xenforo works with both.


----------



## Adam1115

I would guess that migrating the data would be difficult if not impossible.... that would be a tough thing for many users.


----------



## Fofer

Adam1115 said:


> I would guess that migrating the data would be difficult if not impossible.... that would be a tough thing for many users.


Many support importing. I see Xenforo does, at least.

If switching platforms also meant losing all current threads, that would be quite terrible indeed, IMO.


----------



## Hank

https://xenforo.com/help/importing/



> XenForo has the ability to import data from other forum software, a process also known as converting. Version 1.2 of XenForo supports importing data from the following:
> vBulletin 3.6, 3.7, 3.8, and 4.x.
> Invision Power Board 3.x.
> phpBB 3.0.
> MyBB 1.6
> XenForo 1.2 = 1.4


----------



## David Bott

I would never do it if we would loose data. 

Thanks for thinking of doing a funding project, but money really is not the issue. But nice of you to think of it.

And yes, Hank was a great, great help.


----------



## Alfer

Did I miss a memo as to why the YouTube link disappeared from the Quick Reply box but is still available using the normal post "Reply" method?


----------



## Mike Lang

It might have been a 3.6 hack not compatible with 3.8. It should be easy enough to find a new one though.


----------



## Fofer

No, if that were the case it wouldn't appear in the normal Reply toolbar's template either. But it does. It just needs to be added back to the Quick Reply's toolbar template too now.


----------



## David Bott

I put back the old template to fix it. If you recall I was trying to find out why quick reply took longer replying on large threads. So I put it back the way Vb has the template. It did not help. I forgot to put it back as I never noticed the icons.


----------



## Alfer

Thanks.

Quick Reply seems a BIT snappier than before but still slower than the standard reply system.... time will tell I guess.


----------



## David Bott

As mentioned, noting can be fixed with regards to quick reply. It will be fast on normal thread but slower as the thread gets larger and larger. But we are talking very large.

No idea why.


----------



## inaka

Don't upgrade to vBulletin 4 or especially vBulletin. 
They're horrible.

Stick with vb3.


----------



## inaka

This is old news, but worth a shot just in case there was one tip that slipped through the cracks:

*Tips on optimizing vB3 in Admin*

You can also tweak your .htaccess file, optimize images, optimize javascript and css, etc.


----------



## eddyj

I have been getting "duplicate post" messages when I post. The post does post, but it seems like it tries to post twice, and gives me the message. Had this happen last night with Forum Runner and this morning using Chrome on my computer.


----------



## David Bott

Ponding. No changes to the site and you are the first to report this and we have been online with the new server/software for sometime now.

No idea what to look for I am sorry to say.


----------



## eddyj

I've only seen it a few times (and I post a lot! ), so hopefully just a glitch.


----------



## jilter

Getting the same -"duplicate post" on Forum Runner. Only my posts are not getting posted.
I know FR is no longer supported, did not know if you wanted feedback anyways.
Eta: that one got through!


----------



## eddyj

jilter said:


> Getting the same -"duplicate post" on Forum Runner. Only my posts are not getting posted.
> I know FR is no longer supported, did not know if you wanted feedback anyways.
> Eta: that one got through!


Note that mine seemed to fail, but when I went out and refreshed the thread, the posts were there.


----------



## Hank

David Bott said:


> Ponding. No changes to the site and you are the first to report this and we have been online with the new server/software for sometime now.
> 
> No idea what to look for I am sorry to say.


I have no idea what "ponding" is.. .. but on my sites, I frequently have to respond to users with an almost identical reply when people submit complaints of some really odd thing not working... and they're the only ones reporting it. I try to help people with typical browser or network problems, but there's only so much I can do remotely to diagnose some oddball local problem. At the extreme, I've had people quit the site entirely because I couldn't fix their Vista computer running IE7.


----------



## jilter

eddyj said:


> Note that mine seemed to fail, but when I went out and refreshed the thread, the posts were there.


Thanks Eddy.
Note to All- even though it returns the error of "duplicate post", and options fo cancel-the post is getting on evennif you choose Cancel.


----------



## dswallow

The "last edited" text appears to have an extra period. Maybe two extra periods if you consider it's not really a sentence. 

Last edited by dswallow; Today at 02:50 PM..


----------



## oscarfish

I've noticed recently that the RSS feeds I monitor don't seem to be updating consistently. Up until about the last week or two, it seemed that if someone started a new thread, it showed up in the next RSS poll (which I do manually). Now, I get nothing new. I can see new threads on a particular forum page, but nothing on the RSS feed. Then a couple of days later, boom, the RSS feed updates.

I don't know if this subject is appropriate to this thread, but this problem started recently so it might be new server software related. I don't think the problem is at my end since I use RSS with many many sites, but of course I don't know for sure.


----------



## sushikitten

I will go back through this thread when I'm on my laptop and can search better, but in the meantime, if anyone can answer of the top of your head...

I know Forum Runner is considered broken since it's not being updated, but it seems WAY more broken now since the updates here. At first it was just a little thing here or there, but nothing big. But we can no longer search at all, I'd say probably 50% of my posts fail completely, and maybe 80% of threads I want to open either don't open, open blank pages, or throw some type of error. 

I'm just wondering if any of these things are fixable with other (future) board updates or addons, or if we're pretty much screwed from here on out if we want to use Forum Runner?

I hate Tapatalk but I've resorted to using it now and again because I need to use the search function.


----------



## Fofer

There was word that the search functionality was being worked on, and may be hopefully one day fixed, but otherwise David Bott has told us that ForumRunner is completely unsupported (and effectively no longer in active development) and can't/won't be fixed on TCF's end. There's nothing he can do to fix FR's issues with newer vB versions.

Basically we're stuck with it the way it is if we want to keep using it. And if we complain about it, David may just uninstall the plug-in entirely. So let's not push it, okay? 

Given that it works well enough for lots of us, works with other forums we're on (and I really can't stand Tapatalk) I'd love for the ForumRunner plug-in to stay here, and not be removed, for whatever's it's worth, for as long as possible.


----------



## sushikitten

Okay, thanks. I think it was the search thing I'd remembered being talked about. I was hoping once it got fixed on the site, it might start working in Forum Runner. 

I also want Forum Runner to stay--even with the issues I still like it better.


----------



## BrettStah

I've been forcing myself to use tapatalk. The Compact Mode helped the less sucky, but I'm still not loving it.


----------



## David Bott

dswallow said:


> The "last edited" text appears to have an extra period. Maybe two extra periods if you consider it's not really a sentence.
> 
> Last edited by dswallow; Today at 02:50 PM..


Oh!!!! One I can, and did, fix. 

Thanks Doug.


----------



## David Bott

oscarfish said:


> I've noticed recently that the RSS feeds I monitor don't seem to be updating consistently. Up until about the last week or two, it seemed that if someone started a new thread, it showed up in the next RSS poll (which I do manually). Now, I get nothing new. I can see new threads on a particular forum page, but nothing on the RSS feed. Then a couple of days later, boom, the RSS feed updates.
> 
> I don't know if this subject is appropriate to this thread, but this problem started recently so it might be new server software related. I don't think the problem is at my end since I use RSS with many many sites, but of course I don't know for sure.


Site was moved on 3/14 and the RSS portion has not been touched from that time. So with you saying "last week or two" I can say we hand not messed with that from the upgrade time so kind of at a loss. I will say it is quite pondering as an RSS feed is a direct call, that I am aware of, and is not something we cache. It is like loading a webpage.


----------



## oscarfish

You are testing my memory and I'm failing. I don't think the RSS problems started 3/14. I'll refine my guess to closer to two weeks ago than one week ago. Maybe three.

This is an intermittent problem. Intermittent isn't quite the right word though. I mostly monitor the TV Show Talk forum and the last RSS entry I have is for 4/14. I'm using the NewFox plugin in Firefox on Windows.

I can't get into troubleshooting this just now, but I will get to it later. I had been hoping that it would just fix itself.

I will say this.

If I go to this page:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/

Then use the RSS button in the upper right, it references an RSS feed at:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/external.php?type=RSS2

The most recent entry in that feed that I'm seeing is from 4/14.

Also, when I use the RSS button for that forum, but from the main forums list page, it uses this RSS link:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=31

The links are similar, but I don't know if the differences are significant. The results are similar.


----------



## oscarfish

I just checked, manually, my Tivo Community RSS feeds. They updated. Looks like it now has entries back to the 14th which was the last time I got something from the feeds. I'm pretty sure I checked them this morning and there was nothing new. Something changed.


----------



## ThAbtO

I have noticed the TC forums keeps reloading itself about 5+ times (Perhaps since the move). This makes it difficult when reading down the posts since each reload will re-position itself back at the last new post when you have read down several posts.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry, I have not seen that at all. Seeing we have been on-line with the new system for some time, we would be flooded with complaints of reloading pages.


----------



## ThAbtO

ThAbtO said:


> I have noticed the TC forums keeps reloading itself about 5+ times (Perhaps since the move). This makes it difficult when reading down the posts since each reload will re-position itself back at the last new post when you have read down several posts.





David Bott said:


> Sorry, I have not seen that at all. Seeing we have been on-line with the new system for some time, we would be flooded with complaints of reloading pages.


Its apparent when you are trying to post a reply and suddenly that window jumps down to the bottom of the browser. I am currently using the mobile version on the PC browser (link near the bottom of the reply emails) which does not reload as much, and little ads on the side.

Its not as apparent on a PC browser (except noting the CPU usage), but on my iPad's RSS Reader (Feeddler Pro) which has its own browser that actually shows it reloading. perhaps the scrolling ads are the cause?


----------



## ThAbtO




----------



## Fofer

I've never had that happen on any of my browsers or any of my devices. That's really strange. It doesn't look like it's refreshing so much as it's redrawing (or something.)

I pay for TC Club so don't see ads, though.


----------



## ThAbtO

The device is iPad 2 with the app Feeddler Pro 2 RSS reader and have the articles open with its web browser. My PC Firefox does not reload hardly as much, but has a rather high CPU usage. Its reduced mostly when Its open to the forum under mobile 'mode.'


----------



## David Bott

Sorry for your issue. Not sure what we can do about it for it was a site issue itself, we would be flooded with complaints.


----------



## dswallow

It appears to be reloading the page (and the page URL includes a #id position so that it scrolls to it once the page loads).

You mention you're viewing this via a RSS reader app; does it happen if you go to the URL directly using your web browser only, typing it in yourself?

I would expect this is an issue with something that app is doing to refresh pages. Is the period in which it reloads consistent? Is there something buried in anything you can configure that matches that amount of time?


----------



## ThAbtO

dswallow said:


> It appears to be reloading the page (and the page URL includes a #id position so that it scrolls to it once the page loads).
> 
> You mention you're viewing this via a RSS reader app; does it happen if you go to the URL directly using your web browser only, typing it in yourself?
> 
> I would expect this is an issue with something that app is doing to refresh pages. Is the period in which it reloads consistent? Is there something buried in anything you can configure that matches that amount of time?


It happens on the PC's Firefox browser (latest), but not as much. This never happened before the 'move.'


----------



## Fofer

And yet you're the only user noticing/complaining about the issue? I don't think it's related to the 'move.'


----------



## eddyj

It might be a combination of the change in server plus his specific usage.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

Just closing this thread at this time as we seem to be good from a move standpoint.

Thanks to all that helped out.


----------

